# Old Farm House and Farm Buildings, Langstone, Wales



## TopAbandoned (Jun 1, 2016)

This site we visited contains 2 farm buildings and one farm house with a bathroom, living room, and a few various other rooms. And we have found out it is called Woodwards Farm. Located in Langstone, Newport, Wales


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh noes, no pics?


----------



## TopAbandoned (Jul 28, 2016)

Idk what happened to the pics


----------



## TopAbandoned (Aug 2, 2016)

Updates on the farm. We believe it is being done up now


----------

